# Antelope Island Buck



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is the Antelope Island buck. Nice buck!!

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 22437.html


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep, that's a dandy alright. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone know what he scores?


----------



## toowide-deer (Dec 11, 2007)

39 wide...240 gross


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

> shaun larsen
> 
> Anyone know what he scores?


Alot of guys are saying around 240 and that he is anywhere from 35 to 39 inches wide. After running him over in my head and looking at him for the last 5 minutes I would say 240" seems about right. Either way that is a SLOB buck. congrats to the hunter


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That is a dandy buck. Any word of the draw hunter's buck? Did anyone ever claim drawing the public tag?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That is a dang nice buck!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome buck and congrats to the hunter.But Dam they could have left out the mossy back out of it.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Awesome buck and congrats to the hunter.But Dam they could have left out the mossy back out of it.


+1 I don't know why you would even need a guide. It is an Island after all. :roll:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Was this a public hunter or the purchased tag?


----------



## C.elaphus<--- (Oct 19, 2011)

On an island that hasn't been hunted in that long and you need those guys guiding ya, that takes all the impressive right out of it for me. And another thing stop holding your animals way out in front of ya in the pictures, show off what ya got. No need for the illusions.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great lookin animal. not a hater but there should be an asterisk branded on that buck. just sayin. pretty funny about needing a guide as well.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

There is another buck just as big as this one that I've seen this year. 37" wide huge typical frame with 2 cheaters on one side and 4 on the other. 
I don't think mossback was guiding anyone. I think he tagged along for the video rights for both hunters.
Also nothing wrong with that photo of WD holding the buck.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> There is another buck just as big as this one that I've seen this year. 37" wide huge typical frame with 2 cheaters on one side and 4 on the other.
> I don't think mossback was guiding anyone. I think he tagged along for the video rights for both hunters.
> Also nothing wrong with that photo of WD holding the buck.


Yup! It seems to always come down the the inches and the money, not necessarily in that order!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

if we see a hunter holding a huge rack and see a high fence in the background than all of the congrats to the "hunter" go out the window. how is this any different? I have no problem with how people want to spend there money, but that ain't hunting. great looking animal and its a great display rack. but for me a guy who shoots a public land DIY spike buck deserves more congrats and bragging rights.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Auction Tag or Public Tag? Why is it that M.S.back. is always lurkin around? Great Buck though.What was the Auction Price anyway?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

C.elaphus<--- said:


> And another thing stop holding your animals way out in front of ya in the pictures, show off what ya got. No need for the illusions.


+1!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is the auction tag. I had the chance to meet the drawing tag holder and have talked to him a bit over the last month or so. His season starts on the 19th. They gave the auction tag holder 4 days extra to hunt before the drawing tag. The guy who has the drawing tag is a really good guy, and he has chosen not to hire a guide, but has spent a TON of time out there getting to know the area and the deer that are on it. He showed me pics of some bucks that he has been watching. I would not be surprised at all if he shoots a bigger buck than the auction tag holder did...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> They gave the auction tag holder 4 days extra to hunt before the drawing tag.


Are you serious...I hope this isn't true. IF it is, it just goes to show that the guys with the dough have more hunting rights than the guys without it...


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I heard it right from the guy with the drawing tag. His hunt starts on the 19th and the auction tag started on the 15th. Goes to show that hunting is a rich man's sport! I am really rooting for him to kill a bigger buck than the auction tag!


----------



## C.elaphus<--- (Oct 19, 2011)

Kudos on the draw holder going in there guide-less! Guides have probably been all over him. I hope he gets a bigger one, i'm always rooting for us average guys.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Big bucks aside, and good guys getting tags aside, DWR and P&R turned a game refuge in a "pay to shoot" operation for another species, showing the kind of whores they are. Management means nothing. Habitat means nothing. Biology mean nothing. The bison shoot out there is a bigger joke but I'm wondering how long before they figure out the money to be had in selling off a few of these great bucks to game farms, and how much they can get from selling a few more kill tickets. And mark it down now - the years are numbered before they prostitute out some bighorn and pronghorn tags for the Island as well. There will be a day in the not too distant future that Island game shoots will exceed $1 million/year in revenue. And I'll admit that DWR and P&R need money. No question. But they sold out on some serious values to get it. Start looking for Anasazi Pots at auction and Kiva Bed & Breakfasts before you know it. And yes, I believe this thing is on par with that crap.

Note - I have nothing against the dude that drew the tag. I hope he has a great deer shoot. I'm not making any kind of commentary on him. My disgust is directed only at DWR and P&R for this one. Freakin' jackwagons! urrrrgggggg.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe they sold a bighorn tag this year as well. Heard it went for around $50,000. I understand that the park needs money, and this was a good way to get a lot of money for the island, but I agree with what Garyfish said. Pretty sad to see it come to this!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a link with some more info on the tags and hunt dates. http://www.standard.net/stories/2011/11 ... -under-way


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> ... And I'll admit that DWR and P&R need money. No question. But they sold out on some serious values to get it...
> 
> Note - I have nothing against the dude that drew the tag. I hope he has a great deer shoot. I'm not making any kind of commentary on him. My disgust is directed only at DWR and P&R for this one.


I am with you on this one Gary. Some things should never have a price tag on them.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if they allowed coyote hunting on the Island


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

sure, nice buck... lmao! he hired a guide for an ISLAND HUNT!!? pu$$y.... -_O- 


+++1 Gary. some things are better left alone.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So with the selling of bison, deer, and sheep tags now, why stop there. There are lots of things people would pay to shoot out there. Coyotes. Pronghorn. Chuckar. Might as well introduce a bunch of African plains game out there too while they're at it. Then $100,000 gets you on the Island with a rifle. You go around with a park ranger/guide and a price list. See a trophy buck? $50,000+$100/inch of horn. Nice Ram? $100,000 plus $1000/inch past 1/2 curl. Gemsbok? $25,000. Impala? $10,000. Wildebeast? $17,500. Chuckars are $100/bird. Coyotes - $1,000. Why the heck not? Elephants? $250,000. Now that they've done it, might as well go all out.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So with the selling of bison, deer, and sheep tags now, why stop there. There are lots of things people would pay to shoot out there. Coyotes. Pronghorn. Chuckar. Might as well introduce a bunch of African plains game out there too while they're at it. Then $100,000 gets you on the Island with a rifle. You go around with a park ranger/guide and a price list. See a trophy buck? $50,000+$100/inch of horn. Nice Ram? $100,000 plus $1000/inch past 1/2 curl. Gemsbok? $25,000. Impala? $10,000. Wildebeast? $17,500. Chuckars are $100/bird. Coyotes - $1,000. Why the heck not? Elephants? $250,000. Now that they've done it, might as well go all out.


Don't forget the whales GaryFish....

_



•In 1875, with the intention of creating a money-making tourist attraction, James Wickham decided to bring whales to Great Salt Lake. He had two 35-foot Australian whales shipped to Great Salt Lake (by boat to San Francisco and then by rail to Salt Lake City) wherein he released them. Off they swam, never to be seen again! Though there have been several alleged whale sightings, scientists believe that they could not have survived the lake's high salt content.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry for the oversight 45. Good catch. Don't want to miss the whaling opportunities.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

shaun larsen said:


> Anyone know what he scores?


Mossback website says 232


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

SOOOO, With the money the State brought in with these big time dollar hunts, Maybe we can get them,, the DWR, WB, and the Peay boys to either cut us some slack, or give us State Wide Archery...All Bout The Money?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Interesting quote from David County Commissioner Louenda Downs. "We understood it was going to be a one-year thing," Downs said of the board's decision to extend the hunts for 2012.

It will be interesting to see what next year holds.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> Interesting quote from David County Commissioner Louenda Downs. "We understood it was going to be a one-year thing," Downs said of the board's decision to extend the hunts for 2012.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what next year holds.


They probably just said that to maximize bids. Its a cool buck for sure - but pretty expensive jerky at around $3K/lb.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Great looking buck!!! Congrats and thank you to WD for choosing to donate his money to the island!!! You haters sure crack me up!!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Congrats and thank you to WD for choosing to donate his money to the island!!!


Looking at this hunt as a donation to the island does ease the bitterness that I usually feel about our game animals being sold to the highest bidder. Good on the guy, I suppose, if he's got that kind of money to throw around. He spent more on shooting one deer than I make in six years. Maybe seven with the guide service? At least the money goes toward a good cause instead of just stroking some rich *******'s ego.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> > Congrats and thank you to WD for choosing to donate his money to the island!!!
> 
> 
> Looking at this hunt as a donation to the island does ease the bitterness that I usually feel about our game animals being sold to the highest bidder. Good on the guy, I suppose, if he's got that kind of money to throw around. He spent more on shooting one deer than I make in six years. Maybe seven with the guide service? At least the money goes toward a good cause instead of just stroking some rich ****'s ego.


Well said muley73 & BD +1


----------



## RichardClarke (Nov 5, 2011)

The federal government is strapped for cash also. Maybe they will start selling off elk tags for Yellowstone Park? I could swallow this Antelope Island thing a little easier if it was a temporary thing to boost a budget shortfall. But just like taxes never really seem to go away, I have a feeling this sick hunting program on Antelope Island is only going to get bigger and bigger.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Who says the money goes to the island ?They been having buffalo hunts out there for how many years ?Those tags are over a 1000 bucks.If the money is going to the island then great.



> At least the money goes toward a good cause instead of just stroking some rich ****'s ego.


yes the money is still going to a rich man ego.It called MOSSBACK. They got paid a nice chunk of money on that hunt. That probably only took a hour.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes the money does go directly to the island.

Someone please explain why it is any of our business who WD hires or does not hire to guide him on HIS hunt. I don't question who services anybody's truck, that's your money and your decision??? It's called free enterprise....WD chose to have Doyle help out on his hunt Mossback was not part of the tag? Does anybody know for a fact what the guiding fee was or are we all just assuming again??? Unbelievable bitter bitter people out there, that's what is sad to me. :?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

RichardClarke said:


> ... I could swallow this Antelope Island thing a little easier if it was a temporary thing to boost a budget shortfall. But just like taxes never really seem to go away, I have a feeling this sick hunting program on Antelope Island is only going to get bigger and bigger.


According to Davis county Comissioner Louenda Downs it was supposed to be a one time thing.

In The Standard article I also read the following:
*To prevent island visitors from encountering the aftermath of the hunts, the state requires the hunters to field dress the animal on-site after the kill and then fully cover it before transporting it off the island.

During a bison bow hunt on the island in December 2010, a Syracuse man witnessed a bison with two arrows in it slowly dying after a hunter was unable, up to that point, to bring the animal down. The bison, in an effort to get away from the hunter, came within view of island visitors using the park's trail system.*

If this is the kind of crap that a hunter has to go through then stop hunting on the Island. I am not in favor of the island hunt but I am also not in favot of having to hide my quarry because some people might get bothered by what they see.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> Yes the money does go directly to the island.
> 
> Someone please explain why it is any of our business who WD hires or does not hire to guide him on HIS hunt. I don't question who services anybody's truck, that's your money and your decision??? It's called free enterprise....WD chose to have Doyle help out on his hunt Mossback was not part of the tag? Does anybody know for a fact what the guiding fee was or are we all just assuming again??? Unbelievable bitter bitter people out there, that's what is sad to me. :?


+1

I was out there last night for the first time and it is not an "easy" hunt at all. Most of the deer are over a mile from the road and in 5 to 6' high sage. Being in the rut, most the big bucks are always on the move chasing or looking for the does. I could see no difference in hunting that place than any other of the hard to draw trophy areas around the west. 
I would be willing to bet a hundred dollars that if one of you critics was shown a picture of a buck, lets say was taken a month ago and was given 48 hours(starting today) to find it and get within 50 yards of it. 98% of you would loose that bet. Not as easy as it appears.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> Yes the money does go directly to the island.
> 
> Someone please explain why it is any of our business who WD hires or does not hire to guide him on HIS hunt. I don't question who services anybody's truck, that's your money and your decision??? It's called free enterprise....WD chose to have Doyle help out on his hunt Mossback was not part of the tag? Does anybody know for a fact what the guiding fee was or are we all just assuming again??? Unbelievable bitter bitter people out there, that's what is sad to me. :?


go to there web site and see there fees. Is Doyle the owner of mossback ? So they was part of it.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Muley73 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the money does go directly to the island.
> ...


Yes he is and I was told by a Mossback guide they was just taggin along to take pictures. So did WD really pay for the guide service? Who knows and who cares congrats WD nice buck.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd have to disagree Ridgetop. During the rut, deer are incredibly easy to approach, even heavily hunted deer. I've hunted mule deer in the 4th week of an open rifle season, and walked in open country to within 100 yards of them and they didn't run off.So on the Island, you get deer that have never been conditioned to perceive humans as any kind of threat, that are approachable within 50 yards year round, and with the rut, you somehow think they will run? That simply is not the case. And Antelope Island has been a game reserve for 30 years now. 6-8 generations of deer that have never been threatened by people. To say this is the same as hunting any other unit simply ignores that. 

And there is the opposition. Antelope Island is set apart from other lands. It is one of the largest state parks, and represents many things - an oasis from the city, a way to experience the wildness of the Great Salt Lake, and the desert ecosystem, and to view wildlife. It is a Great Basin version of Yellowstone, on a bit of a smaller scale. I am an avid hunter. But I also place great value on someplace where wildlife can be experienced without hunting them. And this is one spot, the only spot, in Utah where that happens. Or, I should say, happened. And Parks & Rec is strapped for cash, so they sell out one of the things that makes Antelope Island a wholly unique and special place - for money. 

It may be a rash analogy, but I see this the same as a church turning its halls into a brothel so they can raise money. Sure you could get some cash, and maybe that cash is all used to help the poor, but any integrity to the central values would be forever lost. That is what this hunt has done do the Island. 

I hope that both tag hunters enjoy their experience, and clearly place great value in it, as evidenced on what was paid. I hope it creates for them, a memory of a lifetime. My negativity is not towards these two gentlemen. It is wholly on DWR and Parks and Rec. for selling out.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> It may be a rash analogy, but I see this the same as a church turning its halls into a brothel so they can raise money. Sure you could get some cash, and maybe that cash is all used to help the poor, but any integrity to the central values would be forever lost. That is what this hunt has done do the Island.
> 
> I hope that both tag hunters enjoy their experience, and clearly place great value in it, as evidenced on what was paid. I hope it creates for them, a memory of a lifetime. My negativity is not towards these two gentlemen. It is wholly on DWR and Parks and Rec. for selling out.


God... I felt dirty even posting on this. Gary is right. Great buck... :O•-:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My question to all of the members here is, Who wouldn't hunt the island if they had the oppertunity? This hunter happened to have the cash to be able to do it but I doubt that there is a member here that would of turned down the tag if it was offered to them.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Critter said:


> My question to all of the members here is, Who wouldn't hunt the island if they had the oppertunity? This hunter happened to have the cash to be able to do it but I doubt that there is a member here that would of turned down the tag if it was offered to them.


I would not hunt the Island I am sure Gary wouldn't either. For me hunting the Island would be a kin to cheating on my wife just because I was giventhe opportunity. What's wrong is wrong. It doesn't matter the conditions, circumstances or guarantee of outcome.

I don't know about you but my values and beliefs don't change just because I have an opportunity or because no one is looking. I was taught that from a very young age and I am passing that onto my children. Wrong is wrong and I want no part of it.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> My question to all of the members here is, Who wouldn't hunt the island if they had the oppertunity? This hunter happened to have the cash to be able to do it but I doubt that there is a member here that would of turned down the tag if it was offered to them.


I wouldn't, to me hunting is much more that antlers and this line of thinking is why we are losing 13,000 + tags. Sorry JMO. Great analogy's madhunter.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Critter said:


> My question to all of the members here is, Who wouldn't hunt the island if they had the oppertunity? This hunter happened to have the cash to be able to do it but I doubt that there is a member here that would of turned down the tag if it was offered to them.


YEP, where do I sign up :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If I had the tag given to me, I'd buy a great new camera and spend my "hunt" photographing the amazing deer that are there. And I'd use the un-notched tag as tinder for the campfire.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> If I had the tag given to me, I'd buy a great new camera and spend my "hunt" photographing the amazing deer that are there. And I'd use the un-notched tag as tinder for the campfire.


I bet you would! If you had discretional income what would you spend it on? A $35 General tag or a $3500 landowner tag... I'd bet you wouldn't even consider the general tag!
We're just jealous because it wasn't us... it was him. And now he's the one with the big grin holding up a huge buck... not us. I know I am.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > If I had the tag given to me, I'd buy a great new camera and spend my "hunt" photographing the amazing deer that are there. And I'd use the un-notched tag as tinder for the campfire.
> ...


I've got to disagree. I know someone who is very close to me that grew up in Utah (very small town) who has made it pretty big and could've even purchased that tag if he wanted. Guess what he hunts? General season deer every year.

Incredible buck and the hunter is not to blame for anything. Congrats to him! What he decides to do is up to him.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no issue spending money on a great hunt if you have it. I'd be opposed to the Antelope Island hunt if it were for $1,000, or $250,000. It isn't the amount of money that is the issue. It is absolutely none of my business how a person spends their money. As I've said repeatedly - I have no problem with either tag holder, and I hope they have the time of their life. My issue is not with these guys. It is solely with DWR and Parks & Rec. for prostituting the values of Antelope Island. 

As for me personally - I'm not a big antler chaser. The most money I've ever spent on a single hunt was to go to Montana to shoot does. But what made it valuable to me was that I took my sons and my Dad to enjoy a hunt before my Dad died. And the hunt was fantastic. And it certainly wasn't about the antlers for me. That was three years ago this week. My Dad died just over one year ago. The experience with my Dad and sons was my trophy. But that is just me and how I view the world. 

I don't fault guys that are in it for the antlers. If that is your deal, great. I have no problem with that. I have no problem with people spending huge amounts of money on guides or whatever. That is how others hunt and I respect it. Do it within the law and I have no problem with it. Which is why I hold no ill will to the AI tag holders. 

But I do have a problem with DWR and Parks & Rec. turning the only game reserve and State Park, into a pay-to-shoot operation. And I not only oppose the deer and sheep hunts there, but I also oppose the bison shoots there as well. They are a disgusting display what hunting can be in the worst form. And especially with the bison - that are rounded up, culled out for sale, and managed as livestock, then the shooters are tagged? Really? For what? Sell off the animals to keep the herd down for biological reasons - but then why tag a dozen shooter and turn them loose again so hunters can go kill a red-tagged animal? 

I am opposed to the State of Utah conducting a pay-to-shoot "hunting" operation. This has nothing to do with jealousy. Nothing to do with envy. Nothing to do with bitterness to do with the tag holders. It is everything to do with the agencies that prostituted one incredibly special place for money.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> My question to all of the members here is, Who wouldn't hunt the island if they had the oppertunity? This hunter happened to have the cash to be able to do it but I doubt that there is a member here that would of turned down the tag if it was offered to them.


Dont get me wrong if I can get that tag.I would be all over it and I would be one happy SOB that for sure.But no body would help me beside my family and friends.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> lMy question to all of the members here is, Who wouldn't hunt the island if they had the oppertunity? This hunter happened to have the cash to be able to do it but I doubt that there is a member here that would of turned down the tag if it was offered to them


.  
I absolutely would not hunt the island it is a shoot not a hunt.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

FSHCHSR said:


> > lMy question to all of the members here is, Who wouldn't hunt the island if they had the oppertunity? This hunter happened to have the cash to be able to do it but I doubt that there is a member here that would of turned down the tag if it was offered to them
> 
> 
> .
> I absolutely would not hunt the island it is a shoot not a hunt.


I would love to *shoot* a deer out there.. or a coyote... or a chukar..

Sign me up!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

simple question, would you get more joy shooting just a nice 4 point buck on a general hunt or shooting a 200 plus inch buck on antelope island? hope most hunters would go with the first choice. once again, if we saw a gorgeous 6x6 elk photo and then saw a high fence in the background than everyone on here would crucify the guy and say that's the problem with hunting these days and that sort of stuff is ruining the sport. not sure how this is any different.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Antelope Island is 42 square miles. I never cover that much ground in the general areas that I hunt...

The joy of the hunt varies from person to person. Some dont care if they get a buck, as long as they have a good experience. I love the meat, so if I shoot one on or off the island it doesn't really matter. From that perspective, it's about the same to me. The chance of getting one with a huge set of antlers would be a special bonus for me. Maybe someday, but if it never happens, no big deal. :| 

This guy could obviously afford it. I have no problem with it as long as it's done legal..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the ram taken there in case this wasn't posted on the previous too numerous to read pages:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I would be willing to bet a hundred dollars that if one of you critics was shown a picture of a buck, lets say was taken a month ago and was given 48 hours(starting today) to find it and get within 50 yards of it. 98% of you would loose that bet. Not as easy as it appears.


on that island, this time of year?

ill take that bet...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> My question to all of the members here is, Who wouldn't hunt the island if they had the oppertunity?


having been out there on several occasions to view those wonderful bucks doing their thing this time of year, count me out... the shooter shot something i personally akin to a zoo animal. BIG deal... their natural instincts aside, those animals know nearly ZERO fear of man.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I would be willing to bet a hundred dollars that if one of you critics was shown a picture of a buck, lets say was taken a month ago and was given 48 hours(starting today) to find it and get within 50 yards of it. 98% of you would loose that bet. Not as easy as it appears.


I'll double down on it. I have almost slapped animals out there. We spotted a buck a few years ago while taking my inlaws to see the island. He was about 400 yards from the trail and just for kicks I started to aproach the feeding buck. It was about mid september. I got within 20 yards of him and didn't want to get any closer but I am sure I could have inched some more. If he was chasing does during the rut I bet you I could have gotten some deer porn shots. All this was because my FIL gave me crap about not being a real hunter because I have only shot small bucks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I was on the island with my family one time and we were down wandering around the ranch house. We came around a corner near the loading chute and found ourselves literally, face to face with 4 deer. Among them, a very nice buck. This was in October, as the buck had lost his velvet. My daughter reached over and touched a doe on the back. It just looked at her and walked slowly away sniffing for something to eat. After we ate lunch on the lawn area just south of the ranch house, we saw another group of deer come out of the willows. We decided to see how close we could get. We walked straight at the deer with absolutely no cover. We got within 20 yards and then we stopped. The deer never spooked - just looked at us and kept on feeding. And though the Island is 42 square miles, the deer hang out on the south end most of the time. And with pretty much no tree cover anywhere, and only a couple of fresh water springs, it is pretty easy to find them. That "hunt" in all reality would consist of finding a high spot, spending some time with the spotting scope to locate the buck you want, and then drive/walk up as close as you want to shoot, and then take the buck. 

Huge - thanks for posting the sheep pic. Nice ram, to whomever shot it. I hope the hunter had a great time.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Madhunter, I thought it was illegal to go off trail?
Gary, I'm pretty sure you know that those deer around the ranchhouse are semi-tame because of all the people that are around them and probably feed them. The deer that live away from the roads (west side)are probably more wild than your willing to admit. That's cool of you to congrats the hunters anyway, even with your strong ties to the island. The way I see things, is that there's no real difference than hunting on the Henries, some CWMUs, or other late season hunts that get little pressure. I don't see any difference shooting an island buck over a small yearling buck off the side of the road that has never seen a hunter before. It's all hunting but in different degrees. I know if I ever draw the tag, I'll be sure to have the time of my life.
I think I was a little over the top on saying over 90% could not find a specific buck but it wouldn't quite be as easy as many make it sound.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You are very correct in that not all the deer are tame like those around the ranch house. And I believe you are also correct that hunting Antelope Island is probably similar to hunting some CWMUs in the state. I don't doubt that at all. And my deal really isn't that its easy/hard to hunt. But where the difference is, CWMUs are 1)private land, and 2), were not set aside as nature/wildlife preserves. Antelope Island was.

My problem is that I don't believe there should be any hunting at all on the Island. Period. When the State bought the southern 3/4 of the Island, it was for it to remain as a game preserve, natural place, wild place. A place of inspiration, wonder, and outdoor recreation. A place of contemplation of the natural world, an oasis away from the urban area across the water. When Davis County invested in the Causeway to provide access, they did it with the intent of promoting tourism, and the natural environment and preserve what the Island had become. When State Parks built the visitors center, improved the road on the east side, and improved the ranch house and facilities into a center of learning about our heritage, it was with the understanding of keeping the Island as a nature and wildlife preserve. Quite literally, it became a crown jewel of the State Parks system for all those reasons. Much the same as Yellowstone for our country. What Yellowstone is on a national scale, Antelope Island is on a Utah scale. I equate hunting on Antelope Island to selling bungee jumping from Delicate Arch, or using the steam from Old Faithful to power a ferris wheel, or selling billboard space on the graves at Arlington. Some places are just special, for very special reasons, and those reasons are worth preserving.

I support that vision for the Island. I support it as a place where we don't have to shoot the deer. The deer populations are really in check with the habitats. The natural, non-human predators keep the herds in balance with the available forage. And it works there. There is no biological reason to hunt the deer, or the bighorns. And when the State brought in the bighorns for release there, it was to provide a preserve for a herd that was to be used exclusively for providing transplant animals to other parts of the state - there was to be no hunting of them on Antelope Island. 

By allowing deer and bighorn to be hunted, it throws away the very core and important things about it as a nature and wildlife preserve. And the bison shoots are the worst of all "hunting" things in my book, as it IS a domestic bison herd, and managed that way. (Check out KSL Outdoors excellent piece on this year's Bison Round Up - Adam did a great job!). The Parks Board and the Wildlife Board quite literally, prostituted their core values and sold out for cash. They should all be ashamed for that decision. 

As for the hunters - they are taking an opportunity given them. And I'm sure they are enjoying/have enjoyed their hunts. I can hate the hunt, without hating the hunters. I can condemn the hunt, but applaud the hunters for their adventure. If that makes sense.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got a coyote that lives by me, I named him Doug, because I see him so much. I see him probably 3 times a month. I love coyote hunting, but I would never shoot the Doug. I enjoy seeing him, and he sees about a million cars a day. I just wouldn't feel right. Same as I wouldn't shot and elk in the Jackson Hole elk refuge. This post probably has no relevance to this thread as I haven't read all the posts, but what the hay that's who I am.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You are very correct in that not all the deer are tame like those around the ranch house. And I believe you are also correct that hunting Antelope Island is probably similar to hunting some CWMUs in the state. I don't doubt that at all. And my deal really isn't that its easy/hard to hunt. But where the difference is, CWMUs are 1)private land, and 2), were not set aside as nature/wildlife preserves. Antelope Island was.
> 
> My problem is that I don't believe there should be any hunting at all on the Island. Period. When the State bought the southern 3/4 of the Island, it was for it to remain as a game preserve, natural place, wild place. A place of inspiration, wonder, and outdoor recreation. A place of contemplation of the natural world, an oasis away from the urban area across the water. When Davis County invested in the Causeway to provide access, they did it with the intent of promoting tourism, and the natural environment and preserve what the Island had become. When State Parks built the visitors center, improved the road on the east side, and improved the ranch house and facilities into a center of learning about our heritage, it was with the understanding of keeping the Island as a nature and wildlife preserve. Quite literally, it became a crown jewel of the State Parks system for all those reasons. Much the same as Yellowstone for our country. What Yellowstone is on a national scale, Antelope Island is on a Utah scale. I equate hunting on Antelope Island to selling bungee jumping from Delicate Arch, or using the steam from Old Faithful to power a ferris wheel, or selling billboard space on the graves at Arlington. Some places are just special, for very special reasons, and those reasons are worth preserving.
> 
> ...


I respect where your coming from.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got a pic on my phone that says it is of the other Antelope Island buck. It sure looks like the dude I talked to that had the drawing tag. The only thing that has me confused is that the picture has the Mossback emblem on it. The guy said that he was not going to use a guide (even though he had many offers), and that he wanted to do it on his own. Maybe he got a sweet offer and caved in.... Great buck whatever the case!!!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

The analogy to shooting elk on the Jackson Hole Refuge is dead on. The refuge is about the same size(yes the island is 42 square miles but not all of it was huntable). Next, and this is exactly the point, how many of you are trying to convince people this is fair chase hunting? Do you do that for the henrys? Pahvant? Book cliffs? Northern deer unit? If you have to even discuss whether of not its fair chase, its not! 80% of this island is covered in grass, phragmites, and small brush. The south end has a "rock hill". IT IS NOT ROUGH COUNTRY!! There is rougher country in farmington bay. If you have to have the State block roads for you, and shut down normal services for you its not a hunt. I have never heard of the state setting up road blocks for the Pahvant. Lastly, all of you saying its for a good cause, what is that cause? Would that cause be supporting a wild refuge? If not, what is the island for? This island is a zoo. If you have to spin what your doing as being hunting, your not hunting. And no I didn't put in for the tag, and yes the island turned a profit without the hunt. The SOLE purpose of this hunt was for SFW to reward a BIG DONOR. The draw tag was thrown in to sugar coat the bad taste. SFW IS WHAT IT IS, SPORTSMAN FOR the WEALTHY. This tag flat out proves it. A 4 day head start, rifle hunting during the rut, the island shut down, when does a draw tag get this much attention?? This was a in your face I have money and I will do what i want when I want push, nothing else. It wasn't financially necessisary(the island turned a profit), it wasn't biologically necessary, otherwise when is the coyote hunt? It was 100% money driven, but the money was for SFW. Otherwise why would they spend so much in getting the tag in the first place!


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

For another $50 GRAND, They would have put a radio collar on it, Just in case it moved into Syracuse.. o-||


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> I got a pic on my phone that says it is of the other Antelope Island buck. It sure looks like the dude I talked to that had the drawing tag. The only thing that has me confused is that the picture has the Mossback emblem on it. The guy said that he was not going to use a guide (even though he had many offers), and that he wanted to do it on his own. Maybe he got a sweet offer and caved in.... Great buck whatever the case!!!


Mossback actually did not guide but did film the hunt at no cost to the hunters on both bucks. They wanted the copyright to both hunts.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's the second buck..

[attachment=0:3iwltkyv]imagejpeg_2%281%29.jpg[/attachment:3iwltkyv]


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Freakin dandy buckie, congrats to both hunters.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats just nuts!!! what a beast! kinda funny how the draw buck is bigger then the purchased buck lol


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I like the second one much better.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe that's the buck in my video. He looks like he broke his g4 in half since the day i filmed him. Pretty impressive to see it on the hoof chasing does!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hossblur said:


> The analogy to shooting elk on the Jackson Hole Refuge is dead on. The refuge is about the same size(yes the island is 42 square miles but not all of it was huntable). Next, and this is exactly the point, how many of you are trying to convince people this is fair chase hunting? Do you do that for the henrys? Pahvant? Book cliffs? Northern deer unit? If you have to even discuss whether of not its fair chase, its not! 80% of this island is covered in grass, phragmites, and small brush. The south end has a "rock hill". IT IS NOT ROUGH COUNTRY!! There is rougher country in farmington bay. If you have to have the State block roads for you, and shut down normal services for you its not a hunt. I have never heard of the state setting up road blocks for the Pahvant. Lastly, all of you saying its for a good cause, what is that cause? Would that cause be supporting a wild refuge? If not, what is the island for? This island is a zoo. If you have to spin what your doing as being hunting, your not hunting. And no I didn't put in for the tag, and yes the island turned a profit without the hunt. The SOLE purpose of this hunt was for SFW to reward a BIG DONOR. The draw tag was thrown in to sugar coat the bad taste. SFW IS WHAT IT IS, SPORTSMAN FOR the WEALTHY. This tag flat out proves it. A 4 day head start, rifle hunting during the rut, the island shut down, when does a draw tag get this much attention?? This was a in your face I have money and I will do what i want when I want push, nothing else. It wasn't financially necessisary(the island turned a profit), it wasn't biologically necessary, otherwise when is the coyote hunt? It was 100% money driven, but the money was for SFW. Otherwise why would they spend so much in getting the tag in the first place!


+1


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is an amazing buck. I hope the hunter had a great experience and enjoyed a hunt of a lifetime.


----------

